# Transfer case leak..



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a very slow leak on my transfer case on my truck. I took it into GM today, they said it'd be $890 (parts/labor) to repair it- it is a series of gaskets, seals and an insulator needed to fix the leak. The parts costs add up to $229- must be a h#ll of a lot of labor to fix it! Anyway- I wanted to see if you guys had had a similar issue, and the best way to fix it. Can a "no leak" product like golden eagle transmission leak stopper fix the problem, or is it worth the $890 to get it fixed by GM? What to you think?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

isnt a newer truck like yours still under warrenty??


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

No- is is a 2003- 3yr/36,000 mile warranty expired already- darn!

Anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Where exactly is the leak at on the T-case? The case's in the HD's have a bad habit of the fluid pump wearing a hole right through the back of the T-case housing.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

The leak appears to be near the 4x4 actuator (the black box off the passenger side of the case), it is slow. The GM guys seemed to think all it needed were seals, where would the pump leak be (if this were the cause)?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Since your leak is up near the front of the T-case I doubt it's due to the oil pump rub through problem that the HD's are known for but it's a good idea to keep a watchful eye out for it anyway. Here's a pic of where the pump tab rubs a hole through the case.....


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for the pic! The pump rub couldn't happen in the front of the case- could it? Also, how many qts of oil are in the case? I assume the left of the pic is the back?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

No the pump rub can't happen in any other spot, and yes the rear output is at the left side of the pic. In your case it must be a seal,gasket or the encoder motor shaft seal itself that's causing your leak. These T-cases hold less than 3 qts of oil.That's why it's important to keep the fluid level full as their's not much room for error when dealing with a leak. If run low on fluid they will burn up rather quickly.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Try going to a transmission shop. They may be able to fix it with out the dealer raping.
I would think it would be major dollars to rebuild it but to just re-gasket the case should not be that bad.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

mine has a slow real slow drip comming from the seal where it bolts up, dealer told me that it was such a little and slow leak that i should just keep an eye on it and not worry about it right now, he said if it gets any worse then to fix it but for the money it would cost me to fix it he said let it go till it really needs it


----------

